# Heavenly Bodies :)



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

A bit off topic but thought some would find this interesting. 

Here are some stunning photos from the Hubble Telescope showing other incredible heavenly bodies. Yes, there are many other heavenly bodies besides those in Thailand!  Enjoy

Hubble Heritage Gallery of Images


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, some of those are amazing


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Wow, some of those are amazing



KhwaamLap,

Viewing those photographs is, in essence, viewing our family tree. That's where we came from and that's where the Earth came from and one day in the future all of us will return to "star matter". In the mean time we get to enjoy the ride. 

Serendipity2


----------



## guy mannington (Dec 11, 2009)

*not on topic at all*

sorry this is not at all on topic, but this thread seems slow and i have a question for serendipity. I read in one of your other posts that you had lived in saudi arabia, i to lived there for a year when i was young. This is a big long shot but is there any chance you knew a Greg Tully in the damman area lived in kohbar as well?


----------

